# Can i put small turtle with lake malawi cichlids ?????



## minajaguar (Nov 13, 2012)

Can i put small turtle with lake malawi cichlids ?????
or it may hurt them or scare them ...


----------



## Trench (Jan 4, 2011)

Im not the leading expert on fresh water turtles , but i know of a few the Red ear slider , the painted and the soft shell I have all seen sold at pet stores. the problem here is i Know they can sell the Turtles at very small sizes which would not be an issue until the turtles grows and I know all the turtles I listed will hunt and eat you cichlids if they can get ahlod of them once they grow.


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

Turtles need to have a place to get out of the water. I wouldn't put a turtle in an aquarium unless it was big enough so it could get out of the water, plus they are messy and their food requirements are different. Just my opinion.


----------



## Trench (Jan 4, 2011)

748johnd said:


> Turtles need to have a place to get out of the water. I wouldn't put a turtle in an aquarium unless it was big enough so it could get out of the water, plus they are messy and their food requirements are different. Just my opinion.


True thats a very good point about the food i didnt think of..


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Turtles are VERY messy. Also, you would need to drain the tank a bit and put something for the turtle to rest on... annoying if you have HOBs


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I've seen pics of turtles biting labs in half...don't know if it was a slider though.


----------



## jlose600 (Aug 6, 2012)

From what I've personally experience with turtles, once they get up to 5 to 6 inches in diameter they will chow down on anything that moves. Plus up to 4 inches in length you have the possibility of Salmonella. If ever handle any reptile, regardless of type, make sure you wash your hands real good.


----------



## Derpfish (Jul 26, 2012)

Bad idea.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Derpfish said:


> Bad idea.


That pretty much sums it up.


----------



## phishman (Feb 3, 2012)

My cousins yellow belly sliders ate her plecos.


----------



## madmort0 (Oct 29, 2011)

My roomates turtles pickedoff his cichlids.all was well till bout 4-5 inches then he was a murderer.


----------



## eTrain (Oct 15, 2012)

This guy has a turtle with his Africans. It's a 180g there mostly peacocks and Haps.


----------

